

Seeking recommendation for Java Servlet hosting - jorkos

We are a startup trying to choose a reputable, solid Java host. We are currently developing locally. Anyone have any recommendations? We are happy to pay a little bit more for great service and reliability. Thanks
======
mark_l_watson
I have used RimuHosting for years to host both my and customers JSP ('J2EE
lite') web apps. Great service.

I still use Rimuhosting for low volume and testing, but for more capacity it
is hard to beat EC2 as a general purpose platform, especially if you need (or
can effectively use) SQS, EBS, S3, etc.

~~~
jorkos
thanks. we plan to use EC2 for higher volume aspects of our service. cheers,

